
CockroachDB 19.1 Released - dilloc
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/cockroachdb-19dot1-release/
======
anderson7
congrats on the release! have tpcc performance benchmarks (vs. aurora)
changed?
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/cockroachdb-2dot1-perform...](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/cockroachdb-2dot1-performance/)

